# Game Multi Laptop



## munn (3. November 2015)

Hallooo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop den ich fürs Games und normale *Word* Arbeiten vollrichten kann. 
Dabei ist es mir auch Wichtig das die Batterie schon so  ~5 Stunden lang halten sollte.

*Budget*: zwischen 800 und 1400 *[Überdacht auf Seite 2 findet Ihr mehr)*
*Anwendungsbereich*: Games und Filme   *Übertrage auf Fernsehe* 
*Bildschirmgröße*: 15-17 Zoll
*Bildschirmauflösung*: 1920x1080
*Glare/Matt*: Keine Ahnung.
*Akkulaufzeit*: ~ 5 Stunden
*Gewicht*: Auch wenn ich ihn ab und zu rumtrage so spielt Gewicht keine Rolle.
*Besondere Anforderungen*: 
1. Warum sind in Laptops so oft I7 vertreten? Halte das für Games nicht soo extrem wichtig das es nicht ein I5 tun würde.
2. Er sollte für die nächsten 3 Jahre als Spiele PC taugen daher sind mit 8 G. Ram wichtig.
3. Ich suche nach einem Schnäppchen oder ein wirklich gutes Angebot.

Habe auf: http://www.mysn.de/restpostenâ€‹
Schon etwas nach geschaut aber selbst auf dem Restposten oder Sale sind es gefühlt eher normale Preise.
http://www.mysn.de/restposten/XMG-P504â€‹
Ram für 25 Euro auf 8 giga und eine 250 MSI SSD für 107 Euro - bin ich auf 1331 was ich dann wiederum viel finde.
Vermutlich würde es eine etwas schlechtere Graka auch tun?

Ein Dickes Danke im vorraus!


----------



## the_swiss (3. November 2015)

Ich würde mich eher mal auf Geizhals bisschen umschauen, da kann man sehr gut filtern. Ein Beispiel wäre der hier, auch wenn das Grün nicht jedermanns Sache ist: HP Pavilion 15-ak031ng grÃ¼n Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Afaik haben die Mobile-i5s nur 2 Kerne + SMT, wohingegen die Mobile-i7s 4 Kerne haben.


----------



## flotus1 (3. November 2015)

Nö. Die mobilen Prozessoren erkennt man an ihren Buchstaben hinter der Nummer.
Es gibt mittlerweile mobile I5 als auch I7 mit 2 oder 4 Kernen+HT. Nur bei den I3 ist es noch einfach mit immer nur 2 Kernen.
Mehr dazu: Intel® Processor Numbers: Laptop, Desktop, and Mobile Device


----------



## the_swiss (3. November 2015)

Ok, gut zu wissen


----------



## iGameKudan (3. November 2015)

In den Gaming-Notebooks sind Core i7-CPUs so stark vertreten, da die Core i5-CPUs bisher durchgängig nur DualCores mit HT warten. Mit Skylake gibt es zwar auch die ersten i5-CPUs als QuadCores ohne HT, aber die habe ich bisher noch nicht gesichtet. 

Daher würde ich dir auch dazu raten kein Gaming-Notebook mit einer Core i5-CPU und einer so potenten GPU zu kaufen. 
Ein i7 kostet gerade mal 88€ Aufpreis, den RAM bekommst du wie du ja gemerkt hast für sehr wenig Geld und als SSD tut es auch eine selbstständig nachgerüstete MX200...
Crucial MX200 250GB, SATA (CT250MX200SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da rutschst du zwar minimal über die 1400€, das lohnt sich aber auch ungemein.


----------



## Don_Lokus (3. November 2015)

Wäre sowas eventuell interessant?
https://www.cyberport.de/msi-pe70-2...-full-hd-gtx-960m-win-8-1-1C17-1N3_11354.html


----------



## munn (4. November 2015)

Also ich finde:  HP Pavilion 15-ak031ng grün Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sieht schon gut aus oder nicht? 
Kann man mit diesen in den Kommenden 3 Jahren noch alles zocken?

Einzige das ich Augenscheinlich schlecht finde ist: *Akku: Li-Ionen, 4 Zellen*
Wie lange sollten diese Ohne Stromanschluss halten?

PS: Gut zu wissen das I5 und I7 nicht immer I5 und I7 sind.


----------



## the_swiss (4. November 2015)

Sieht ganz gut aus, wenn du mit den Grafikreglern umzugehen weißt, wirst du keine Probleme haben. Hier wäre noch ein kurzer von MSI gesponserter Benchmark: Aktuelle Geforce-GTX-Mobile-GPUs im großen Vergleich


----------



## flotus1 (4. November 2015)

Die GTX 950M ist eben entry-level bei den Mobilen Grafikkarten für Gaming.
Wenn du wirklich ALLES spielen willst was in den nächsten 3 Jahren auf den Markt kommt musst du das entweder in stark reduzierter Auflösung und/oder Details tun. Oder du greifst mindestens zu einer GTX 970M. Das Budget ließe es zu.

Die Angabe zur Zellanzahl bei den Akkus ist mehr oder weniger irrelevant. Wichtig wäre die Angabe der Kapazität, nur scheuen sich viele Hersteller davor.
Grundsätzlich bist du natürlich ein wenig in einem Zielkonflikt wenn du einerseits ein leistungsfähiges Laptop für Gaming möchtest und andererseits nicht auf 5 Stunden reale Akkulaufzeit verzichten willst. Was du dafür auf Jeden Fall brauchst ist ein Laptop das Optimus beherrscht, also die Umschaltung zwischen Intel- und Nvidia-Grafik. Gaming-Laptops die das nicht haben saugen ihre Akkus selbst im Office-Betrieb in 2-3 Stunden leer.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. November 2015)

munn schrieb:


> Also ich finde:  HP Pavilion 15-ak031ng grÃ¼n Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Sieht schon gut aus oder nicht?
> Kann man mit diesen in den Kommenden 3 Jahren noch alles zocken?
> 
> PS: Gut zu wissen das I5 und I7 nicht immer I5 und I7 sind.



Das Teil ist nicht gut, da die GTX950M nur ca. 40% der Geschwindigkeit einer 970M erreicht... Und wenn das Notebook für mehrere Jahre ausgelegt sein soll würde ich keinesfalls an der GPU sparen. Zumal sich der Aufpreis zum Schenker mit der 970M definitiv lohnt.


----------



## Don_Lokus (5. November 2015)

Würde tendenziell eher zu einer GTX960m raten ... preislich nicht ganz so weit weg


----------



## munn (6. November 2015)

Mein Budge war halt bis max. 1400 aber ich wollte es nur anzapfen falls es ein absolutes gutes Angebot gibt...
Ich habe nach einiger Suche aber nichts gefunden das wirklich alles abdeckt was ich möchte daher suche ich nun nach höherem...

Was denkt ihr zu: 
Medion Erazer X7833, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Medion Erazer X7835, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD, GTX 980M (MD 99286) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Höhere Preisklasse: MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7835 (MD 99122)
Oder was denkt ihr zu:
ASUS ROG G752VY-GC144D (90NB09V1-M02990) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iGameKudan (6. November 2015)

Ich hätte dir ja glatt solche Notebooks vorgeschlagen... Nur wollte ich dein Budget nicht überschreiten da du ja schon ein Notebook um 1000€ ins Auge gefasst hattest. 

Mein Ranking, welches Notebook ich wählen würde:

1. Medion X7835 mit 980M und 512GB SSD - eine 512GB-SSD, 16GB RAM und dazu noch eine GTX980M kriegst du nirgends so günstig. Sofern du bereit bist so weit über dein Budget zu gehen würde ich dir definitiv dazu raten, denn die 980M ist nochmal 20-30% schneller als die 970M... Und halt die extrem große SSD und gleich ganze 16GB RAM. 

2. ASUS ROG G752VY - das Ding sieht zwar richtig fett aus (im negativen Sinne...), wenn das Ding aber wirklich "nur" 4.8cm hoch ist sieht das auf den Bildern schlimmer aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Mein XMG P502 ist 5.1cm hoch... Und so schlimm ist die Dicke nun auch nicht wirklich. Außerdem will Leistung ja gekühlt werden - und die älteren Modelle der ROG-Notebooks waren mit die leisesten und kühlsten Notebooks im Gamingsektor. Wenn die kleinere SSD kein Beinbruch für dich ist, ist dieses Notebook meiner Meinung nach sogar den Medion-Notebooks vorzuziehen. Vorallem, da es mit dem 6700HQ sogar eine sehr aktuelle CPU verbaut hat - wobei der 4710MQ nun auch nicht viel langsamer ist. Und 8GB RAM reichen aktuell für Spiele auch mehr als deutlich aus. 

3. Medion X7835 mit 980M, 16GB RAM und der 128GB-SSD - die Kühlung ist garantiert lauter und auch etwas schlechter als beim ASUS-Notebook... Und im Vergleich zum anderen X7835 ist die SSD halt recht klein. Da dieses X7835 "nur" 100€ günstiger als das ASUS-Notebook ist, welches darüber hinaus eine 256GB-SSD bietet, würde ich mich im Zweifelsfall für das ASUS-Notebook entscheiden. Ja, es hätte nur 8GB RAM, aber das ist ein Kostenpunkt von weniger als 30€... 

4. Medion X7833 mit 970M, 16GB RAM und der 128G-SSD - es ist zwar 200-300€ günstiger, aber prozentual auch mehr oder weniger entsprechend langsamer. Da es ebenfalls nur eine 128GB-SSD hat würde ich es dir nur empfehlen, wenn du dein Budget einhalten möchtest.


----------



## munn (7. November 2015)

Ja, Ich glaube ich Tendiere inzwischen auch zwischen Medion X7835 und dem Asus... Leider muss ich mich bald entscheiden da der Medion ja nur noch 2 Tage diesen Preis hat.
2 Kollegen von mir würden den Asus bevorzugen da er die neuere Technik enthalten hat.
Nochmals der Link:  
Asus: http://geizhals.de/asus-rog-g752vy-gc144d-90nb09v1-m02990-a1346570.html 
oder direkt: https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/G752VY/specifications/
Medion: http://geizhals.de/medion-erazer-x7835-md-99122-a1273852.htmlâ€‹ 
    oder direkt: MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X7835 (MD 99122)

1. Es wäre zwar nicht 100% notwendig aber sind beide 3D Fähig? Ich habe einen Beamer der 3D Fähig ist aber ob man dies auch übertragen kann sodass es funktioniert?
2. Der Asus hat IPS ist dies ein Nachteil oder Vorteil?
3. Der Asus hat 8gig DDR4 dafür hat der Medion 16 Gig DDR3... Aber die DDR 4 sind womöglich besser upgradebar?
4. Wie kann zwischen dieses Laptops ein Gewichts Unterschied von 1kg enstehen?
5. Der Medion hat 8Cells 6000 mAh 88 Whrs der Assus nur 8 aber muss wohl nichts bedeuten wer länger hällt.
6. Der Asus hat 1x USB 3.1 (Typ-C), 1x Thunderbolt 3 (Typ-C, shared), 4x USB 3.0,  wobei der Medion nur USb 3.0 hat.
8. **WICHTIG*: Bei Geizhals wird der Asus zwar für 1699 angegeben aber gefühlt ist dieser bei den Angegebenen Shops unterschiedlich. *ist ja erst im Dezember erhältlich**
*Bei Alternate finde ich keine SSD angegeben... Bei Notebook... ebenfalls nicht: *https://www.notebook.de/asus-g752vy-gc144d-core-i7-6700hq-260ghz-8gbdosgtx980-p-82238
Kann man nachträglich eine SSD einbauen oder würde dies einen mega aufwand bedeuten?


Bei: Medion Erazer X7833, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD (MD 99119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Also die Billig Variante für 1359 € stellt sich mir halt die frage ob dies ein laptop ist der wirklich einige Jahre halten wird. Zurzeit hatte ich sonst das Gefühl das es nicht soo extreme Steigerungen gibt besonders wenn ich zurzeit eines der oberen Modelle nehmen würde.

*NEWS: der Medion wird nicht nach Italien geliefert...*


----------



## iGameKudan (7. November 2015)

1. Was hat denn dein Beamer für eine 3D-Technik? Ist das nur so ein gefaktes 3D oder ist das mit Polfilter- oder Shutter-Technik? Jedenfalls müsste dein Beamer entsprechende Bildwiederholraten (bei Shutter mindestens 50Hz für Filme und für Spiele mindestens 120Hz) unterstützen... Sollte auch in 3D gespielt werden, wäre zudem ein NVidia 3D Vision-Kit notwendig - und du brauchst extrem hohe Bildwiederholraten. Aber bitte mal den Spoiler lesen... 



Spoiler



Theoretisch könnten beide Notebooks von der dGPU her 3D bzw. 120Hz, allerdings ist das ganze bei Notebooks etwas verzwickt. Beide Notebooks nutzen die sogenannte Optimus-Technik von NVidia, die die dedizierte GPU im Leerlauf abschaltet und dann die iGPU der CPU zur Bildausgabe nutzt. Bringt einem natürlich enorme Vorteile bei der Akkulaufzeit. Allerdings wird selbst im Spielebetrieb die Bildausgabe von der iGPU übernommen, die dGPU übernimmt nur die Berechnungen und schickt die Daten zur Ausgabe an die iGPU. Daher ist das ganze Gespann auch auf die Ausgabefähigkeiten der iGPU beschränkt, und die lauten laut einem Beitrag eines Intel-Mitarbeiters im Intel Community-Forum für den 4720HQ mit HD4600:



> The graphics controller Intel® HD Graphics 4600 supports the following resolutions and refresh rates:
> 
> DisplayPort* 1.2 / eDP*
> H-Processors: 3840 x 2160 @ 60 Hz (Ultra-HD)
> ...



Quelle: https://communities.intel.com/message/279134

Wie du dem Beitrag des Mitarbeiters entnehmen kannst werden selbst bei FullHD über DisplayPort nur 60Hz offiziell unterstützt. Es gibt halt aber wieder Berichte im Internet dass es doch gehen soll, aber ich würde mich da halt eher auf die offizielle Aussage verlassen. Theoretisch könnte DisplayPort jedenfalls mindestens 120Hz @FullHD. HDMI 1.4a kann @FullHD nur 60Hz, bei DVI kommt es auf SingleLink oder DualLink an - da die iGP wohl nur SingleLink kann wärst du auch mit DVI auf 60Hz begrenzt (können aber beide Notebooks nicht...). 

Bei der HD 530 des 6700HQ sieht es wie folgt aus: 

http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/12-1.png

Sieht also ziemlich gleich aus, außer, dass die HD 530 über einen DP-Adapter offiziell HDMI 2.0 unterstützt. 

Dann gibt es abseits der Bildwiederholrate aber noch das Problem, dass durch die Ausgabe des Bildsignals durch die iGP (was bei unterstützter Optimus-Technik immer so ist...) kein 3D Vision von NVidia möglich ist:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...vision-incompatibility-/post/4377739/#4377739

Was heißt: Spiele nein, Filme ja... Da die Intel-iGPs auch 3D können. Dazu mal hier lesen:
Grafik-Treiber â€” IntelÂ® InTruâ„¢ 3D-Technologie-hÃ¤ufig gestellte Fragen

Die HD530 kann auch InTru3D...



2. Ist sogar ein eindeutiger Vorteil, da das Bild bei IPS in der Regel deutlich besser als bei TN-Bildschirmen ist, besonders ist aber die Blickwinkelstabilität höher.

3. Nö, DDR3 wird uns noch eine Weile begleiten - und 16GB RAM werden auch für eine ganze Ewigkeit ausreichen sein/bleiben. 

4. Das ASUS hat wiegesagt das eindeutig bessere Kühlsystem. Das hat z.B. für CPU und GPU getrennte Kühler, das geht also definitiv mit mehr Gewicht einher. 

5. Das X7835 hat einen 9-Zellen-Akku: Medion Erazer X7835, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 512GB SSD, GTX 980M (MD 99122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das bedeutet allerdings noch lange nicht, dass das Medion-Notebook auch eine längere Akkulaufzeit hat... Dessen Akkulaufzeit ist mit knappen 4 Stunden surfen für so ein Notebook aber schon extrem gut: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Medion-Erazer-X7835-Notebook.140826.0.html

Außerdem hat das G752 ein Gehäuse aus Aluminium. 

Vom ASUS-Notebook gibt es noch keinen Test.

6. Thunderbolt 3 ist nur im Apple-Universum so wirklich verbreitet... Und bis USB3.1 eine wirklich relevante Verbreitung gefunden hat hast du auch wieder ein neues Notebook. Die extrem hohe Datentransferrate von USB3.1 könntest du aber eh nicht wirklich ausnutzen. Die SSD im G752 ist "nur" 256GB groß... Dann darf bezweifelt werden dass ASUS gleich eine teure M.2 PCIe-SSD verbaut die auch eine höhere Datentransferrate als SATA III-SSDs schafft. Dann bräuchtest du auch noch entsprechend schnelle Endgeräte... 

7. Das ASUS-Notebook hat tatsächlich entgegen der Geizhals-Beschreibung laut allen Händlern keine SSD verbaut.  
Eine SSD nachrüsten ist eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer. Notebook aufschrauben, SSD in den Slot stecken oder den Schacht schieben, ggfs. festschrauben und Notebook wieder zu machen. Das Medion hat dafür auf jeden Fall eine große Wartungsklappe... http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/medium/2014/11/Medion-PCGH-Notebook_015-pcgh.JPG

Bezüglich der Lieferbeschränkung nach Italien lese ich im MEDION-Shops unter den Lieferbeschränkungen nichts?


----------



## Slater345 (7. November 2015)

Selbst überlege ich auch grad wegen dem Medion, der Asus würde mir prinzipiell natürlich besser gefallen, aber der Medion hat einfach Preis-/Leistungsmäßig definitiv die Oberhand (zumindest gefühlt), denke man müsste den Asus: https://www.notebook.de/asus-g752vy-gc263t-core-i7-6700hq-260ghz-16gbwin10gtx980-p-82240?atyp=nb heran ziehen, da der etwas bessere Ausstattung hat, die näher an den Medion dran kommt bzw. eine bessere Grafikkarte. Für 100€ weniger würde zwar die Grafikkarte zum vergleichen passen, hätte aber weniger Arbeitsspeicher und denke, wenn es "nur" in dem Bereich ginge, würde ich doch eher direkt die 8 GB Grafikkarte nehmen, schätze damit wäre man 1-2+ Jährchen länger auf der sicheren Seite 

Also Im Endeffekt:
Pro Medion
- einiges Günstiger (zumindest momentan noch)
- größere SSD
- Ggf. etwas an GPU/CPU änderbar (aber ehrlich gesagt, würde ich das wohl nicht machen)

Pro Asus
- Bessere Gehäuse Qualität
- Bessere Kühlung (leiser)
- IPS-Display (Farbechtheit)
- evtl. bessere Tastenanordnung (zumindest subjektiv gesehen)

Hm.. schon schwierig, wenn man das Geld dafür noch über hat, würde ich wohl eher zum Asus greifen, aber das Medion ist wirklich sehr verführerisch... was mich am ehesten stören könnte wäre, das es möglicherweise lauter als das Asus ist (würde da ein Coolpad helfen?) und evtl. die Tastenanordnung.
Wegen Support nehmen sich vermutlich beide Hersteller nicht unbedingt was, sollte es mal was geben, entweder gerät man an einen Mitarbeiter mit guter Laune oder eben weniger


----------



## Cinnayum (7. November 2015)

Das ASUS ist das *einzige* rundum brauchbare Gamingnotebook. Die Optik und Abmessungen mögen streitbar sein... aber
ALLE anderen haben irgendwelche wesentlichen Probleme.

Die MSIs werden regelmäßig ohrenbetäubend laut. Beim eigentlich ganz gut weiterentwickelten GE 62 haben sie beim Display ganz erheblich gepatzt.
Die 70er gehen so vom Krach, erzeugen aber z.B. immer noch mindestens 6dB mehr als das ASUS, also den 4-fachen Schalldruck.

Die Pavillion sind ramschig verarbeitet. Die wollte ich zunächst mit in Betracht ziehen, aber HP ist einfach nicht im Gamingbereich so wirklich vorne dabei.

Das Medion ist auch nur ein Clevo (glaube ich) und noch dazu mit der vorletzten CPU-Generation. Deshalb ist selbst der "Sale-Preis" eine Frechheit.

Ich würde mir ein NB auf mysn.de zusammenstellen, SSD, RAM, Festplatte weglassen (evtl. eine brauchbare 1TB+ Platte drinlassen, wenn du Windows vorinstalliert haben willst) und eben SSD und RAM selbst reinstecken.
Leider gibt es derzeit keine gescheite Auswahl in der Preisregion (ich such selbst seit Wochen). Du landest mit i7 und GTX 970 immer bei 1500+ (SSD und RAM dazugerechnet). GTX965er sind zur Zeit nicht verfügbar. Die wären die Sparfuchsvariante, da sie an der 970 deutlich näher sind, als an der 960.

Der i5-6300HQ ist übrigens ein 4/4-Kerner. Alle i5 davor (und die i7-xxxxU) sind 2/4-Kerner.
Alle CPUs mit M(Q) sind übrigens gesockelt und somit austauschbar. Alle H(Q)s sind gelötet. Aber heute müsste man die CPU eigentlich kaum noch tauschen. Die GPU begrenzt viel eher. Und alle Office-Sachen kann man z.B. mit meinem alten i3-2330m auch super machen. Selbst Netflix über HDMI auf TV und Browser im Display geht ohne Probleme.

IPS-Panel ist ein MUSS. NB-Displays mit TN haben meistens / häufig flackerndes LED-Backlight, Blaustich, miesen Schwarzwert (stört immens beim Filmeschauen) und schlechte Blickwinkel (wobei das je nach Sitzposition noch egal wäre).

Gute Anlaufstelle für Tests:
www.notebookcheck.com

Beim RAM solltest du auf Dual-Channel-Konfiguration achten. Also entweder 1x4 GB "mitnehmen", wegwerfen und gegen 2x8 GB ersetzen oder gleich eine Konfig auswählen, die 2 RAM-Module drin hat.
Die Spiele werden etwas flüssiger, aber der Hauptgrund ist alles, was du mit der IGP machst.
Ich hatte im NB 1x8 GB DDR3-1600 und kurz vor dem Defekt dann gg. 2x8 GB DDR3-1866 (eig. 2133, lief aber langsamer) getauscht.
Alles im Browser (scrollen, Videos), Navigieren im Windows, Mehrfache Fenster und und und lief viel flüssiger ab und ohne Bildzeilenabrisse (Tearing).


----------



## Slater345 (7. November 2015)

Danke für den informativen Beitrag, ich glaube auch, das ich dann lieber erst mal weiter schaue und vielleicht auch Weihnachten abwarte und hoffe das manche Preise danach etwas sinken 
Bzgl. MSI, die hängen ja auch irgendwie mit mehreren zusammen, also Medion hat im Endeffekt MSI-Teile und Medion ist dabei eine Lenovo-Einheit.. (eben wohl Clevo) ok ist in der Auto Industrie nicht anders, da tauschen die Hersteller auch unter einander die Teile bzw. stellen sie dem anderen zur Verfügung.

Zum einen wäre bei dem Medion ja wie du schon schreibst die 4te (statt 6te) CPU-Generation und zum anderen gibt es wohl teilweise Probleme bzgl. dem Ton, wenn man auf Windows10 aktualisiert (laut Medion Forum), das wohl immer noch nicht so recht behoben wurde bzw. werden wohl die Treiberversionen sehr selten aktualisiert 
Denke mal ich werde mich wohl im Bereich Asus / XMG und co. genauer umschauen, auf den Tag sollte es nun auch nicht ankommen.

Davon ab, was denkst Du denn bzgl. Acer?


----------



## munn (8. November 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten ihr habt mich zu einer Entscheidung gebracht...
Nachdem ich bei dieser Preisliste nicht zufrieden war und für Arbeit/Games beides vermutlich darunter leiden würde habe ich mich entschieden einen Fest PC zu hollen und einen Arbeitslaptop....

Meine Idee... Der Arbeits laptop reicht wenn dieser so 500-700 Euro kostet und ein FestPC wird ebenfalls um den Dreh kosten.
Habe diesen Post aufgemacht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...stellung/413573-graka-tausch.html#post7819876
Dort könnt ihr wenn ihr wollt nachlesen was mein Plan ist^^ Aus meiner Sicht schlage ich damit einfach mehrere Fliegen auf einmal.

Die Frage ob diese 3D Fähig wären würde mich dennoch interessieren...
Wenn ich an 3D dachte dann damit: Epson EH-TW9200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bisher meine Funde bei den Arbeits Laptops:
Acer Aspire E5-571G-53B1 39,6 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 
ASUS X555LN-DM497H schwarz (90NB0642-M07540) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Lenovo Yoga 2 13 33,8 cm Convertible Ultrabook: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r 

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## the_swiss (8. November 2015)

Wenn es nur Office ist, reicht ein Pentium, Celeron oder maximal ein i3. Wichtig ist dann da vor allem eine SSD. GraKa brauchst du auch keine dedizierte, nur fürs Office reicht die integrierte.


----------



## munn (8. November 2015)

the_swiss schrieb:


> Wenn es nur Office ist, reicht ein Pentium, Celeron oder maximal ein i3. Wichtig ist dann da vor allem eine SSD. GraKa brauchst du auch keine dedizierte, nur fürs Office reicht die integrierte.



Ist es damit dennoch möglich kleiner Games zu zocken? Also zb. Hearthstone und evtl das kommende Overwatch? oder wäre es dafür dann zu schwach?


----------



## fipS09 (8. November 2015)

Zumindest Hearthstone konnte ich sogar mit einem Core2Duo mit integrierter Grafik spielen. Overwatch kenne ich die Anforderungen nicht.


----------



## munn (9. November 2015)

Habe nun einige Zeit mit der Suche vollbracht und PC von 400-600 Euro gesucht da ich keine Mega Anforderungen habe. (Meiner Meinung nach)
Jedoch finde ich nicht das passende für mich und selbst die laptops die teilweise angegeben sind haben oft heftige Macken die mir dann nicht gefallen.
Ich weis nicht mehr genau welche das waren ich habe mir sehr sehr viele angeschaut xD
Aber bei einem Funktioniert das Touchpad kaum...Beim anderen flackert der Bildschirm...Beim anderen ist die Tastatur mies...und bei manchen guten hällt der Aku nur 2 Std...


Ich hätte gern:
-SSD 128 Gb Reicht... (256GB wären natürlich auch recht aber)
-6-8 GB Ram.. (Falls es einfach ist ein Upgrade zu machen reichen auch 4 GB)
-Guter Bildschirm... (Ist einfach wichtig da es einfach viel angenehmer für die Augen ist wenn etwas nicht Flackert)
-angenehme Tastatur mit Nummerblock  (da ich viel mit Zahlen machen muss ist es einfach angenehmer)
-6 Std Aku sollten reichen.

Was haltet ihr von sowas? 
Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A544 VFY:A5440M15B7DE Notebook 15,6" / Core i5-4200M / 8 GB RAM / 500 GB (8 GB SSD) / Win 7 HP bei notebooksbilliger.de
Fujitsu LIFEBOOK A544 VFY:A5440M15B7DE Notebook 15,6" / Core i5-4200M / 8 GB RAM / 500 GB (8 GB SSD) / Win 7 HP inkl. Office 365 bei notebooksbilliger.de 
Mir macht der AKU bei Gebrauchten Geräten Sorgen da diese nur 30min getestet werden was ich etwas nachlässig finde^^
Oder der is NEU:
Fujitsu Lifebook A555, Core i5-5200U, 8GB RAM, 128GB SSD, Windows 10 Home (VFY:A5550M75BCDE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ein Weiteres Problem...Fujitsu Lifebook A514, Core i3-4005U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 7 Professional (VFY:A5140M732ODE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
*Fujitsu Lifebook A514, Core i3-4005U, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 7  
Sah für mich gut aus aber wenn man dann einen Test liest...
* Unter Volllast steigen die Temperaturen dagegen deutlich an. Bei bis zu 46,5 Grad (gemessen an der Unterseite auf Höhe des Lüfters) ist von der Benutzung auf dem Schoß definitiv abzuraten – ebenso vom Berühren des Netzteils, das sich unter Last auf 45 Grad erwärmt. 
< Hätte den PC vermutlich eher auf dem Schoß...anderseits Vollast ist die frage was ich dazu tun muss damit er diese erreicht.


----------

